# Getting a Shotgun microphone



## Salah Yousef (Aug 18, 2013)

Rode VideoMic Pro VMP Shotgun Microphone

http://www.amazon.com/Rode-Videomic-Shotgun-Microphone-Rycote/dp/B00CAE8PM4/ref=sr_1_2?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1376816815&sr=1-2&keywords=shotgun+microphone

Rode VideoMic Pro VMP Shotgun Microphone

http://www.amazon.com/Rode-VideoMic-VMP-Shotgun-Microphone/dp/B004K8WPUQ/ref=sr_1_7?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1376816815&sr=1-7&keywords=shotgun+microphone

Rode VideoMic Directional Video Condenser Microphone w/Mount

http://www.amazon.com/Rode-VideoMic-Directional-Condenser-Microphone/dp/B0007U9SOC/ref=sr_1_6?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1376816931&sr=1-6&keywords=shotgun+microphone

Which one should I get ?


----------



## syder (Aug 18, 2013)

It might help if you shared some info on what you want a mic for...


----------



## Salah Yousef (Aug 18, 2013)

Filming.


----------



## Snook (Aug 18, 2013)

There are plenty of video reviews out there where you can hear the differences for yourself to help decide which you prefer.


----------



## Salah Yousef (Aug 18, 2013)

Snook said:


> There are plenty of video reviews out there where you can hear the differences for yourself to help decide which you prefer.



Thank's for the tip. I checked a lot of videos on YouTube and Amazon. I guess I'll be getting the Rode Videomic Shotgun Microphone with Rycote Lyre Mount.


----------

